# Gilligan Finally Found Los Angeles!!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

After only 10 weeks and two days, Gilligan finally made it to Los Angeles with our new 301BQ! It's at the dealer's getting prepped and should be ready for delivery this Saturday. They will be installing two slide toppers, but I'm debating whether I should ask them to install the MaxxFan, Dual-Cam, tongue jack, etc. in the interest of saving time and effort on my part. We tentatively have our maiden voyage scheduled for July 6th, but I have to work almost every day until then. So, do I suck it up and pay them their obscene labor rates, or postpone our trip and do the mods myself? I'm so excited, I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, lol!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Insomniak said:


> After only 10 weeks and two days, Gilligan finally made it to Los Angeles with our new 301BQ! It's at the dealer's getting prepped and should be ready for delivery this Saturday. They will be installing two slide toppers, but I'm debating whether I should ask them to install the MaxxFan, Dual-Cam, tongue jack, etc. in the interest of saving time and effort on my part. We tentatively have our maiden voyage scheduled for July 6th, but I have to work almost every day until then. So, do I suck it up and pay them their obscene labor rates, or postpone our trip and do the mods myself? I'm so excited, I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, lol!!


Congrats on the new TT. I know TwoElkhounds picked his up the other day and is headed to the factory rally. I will be picking mine up in Bulls Gap TN on the way to the factory rally on Thursday. It is good to see all the new Q's have arrived.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My vote is to get the hitch installed (hey you need that to tow...) and then bring the rest with you on vacation. If you get bored you can mod at the site. Otherwise, the trailer is still fully useable and you can do the mods later....

BTW... Congrats!!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!!
Glad the wait is over. Now get out there and enjoy it! 
The tongue jack's an easy 1/2 hour job at the campsite. I did mine in a Walmart parking lot!
The other two jobs may be easier left to the dealer.

Have fun!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> After only 10 weeks and two days, Gilligan finally made it to Los Angeles with our new 301BQ! It's at the dealer's getting prepped and should be ready for delivery this Saturday. They will be installing two slide toppers, but I'm debating whether I should ask them to install the MaxxFan, Dual-Cam, tongue jack, etc. in the interest of saving time and effort on my part. We tentatively have our maiden voyage scheduled for July 6th, but I have to work almost every day until then. So, do I suck it up and pay them their obscene labor rates, or postpone our trip and do the mods myself? I'm so excited, I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, lol!!


Hey stranger! No comment on what to have installed. Just wanted to give you a direct congrats and hello from one So Cal to another.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I definitely want the MaxxFan installed as soon as possible so we can start airing out the trailer. Supposed to be pretty hot this weekend, and you know how new trailers and warm temps can make your eyes burn







Probably no chance to do anything at the campground except try to keep up with four girls under the age of nine


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> After only 10 weeks and two days, Gilligan finally made it to Los Angeles with our new 301BQ! It's at the dealer's getting prepped and should be ready for delivery this Saturday. They will be installing two slide toppers, but I'm debating whether I should ask them to install the MaxxFan, Dual-Cam, tongue jack, etc. in the interest of saving time and effort on my part. We tentatively have our maiden voyage scheduled for July 6th, but I have to work almost every day until then. So, do I suck it up and pay them their obscene labor rates, or postpone our trip and do the mods myself? I'm so excited, I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, lol!!


Hey stranger! No comment on what to have installed. Just wanted to give you a direct congrats and hello from one So Cal to another.
[/quote]
Thanks! I'm giddy with anticipation!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I had the dealer install the tongue jack, no installation charge and 10% off any parts purchased with the trailer, couldn't beat that. Congrats on the new delivery, I know you'll love it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We took a trip to the dealer today to finish paperwork, and check out the new 301BQ. Boy is it a beauty! We didn't have a lot of time to look around, but I did make a few observations - the sofa DOES have a drawer underneath, YAY!!; the door in the rear bedroom slides from the passenger side toward the middle, BOO!!; there are no towel hooks in the bathroom, BOO!!; the television is a 24" Sansui LED model, YAY!!, and one of the gas struts under the queen bed was already ripped out of the plywood decking under the mattress, BOO, HISS!!

In addition to the slide awnings, I decided to have the dealer install the MaxxFan and the Reese Dual Cam stuff. I spoke directly to the technician who was working on the trailer, and he assured me that he would run continuous 12 volt power to the fan, and not tap into a switched light fixture. The labor rate was obscene as expected, but at this point I just want to get the trailer and head on out. We pick it up on Saturday, and I CAN'T WAIT, LOL!!!


----------

